# Icode4U



## Icode4U (Jul 9, 2008)

I am looking for detailed information about remote coding for MedAssurant.  Does anyone have 6 months or more experience with them?  If not I would like to hear about any experience with them.  How often is there not work to keep you busy for 40 hours?  The lead coder I spoke with said that there would not be a problem getting in 40 hours of work on a consistant basis.  In fact he said that it is required.


----------

